# Handheld smokers becoming popular in the world of smoking.



## mr t 59874 (Dec 5, 2015)

Currently, there are two models available on the net priced between $ 40 and $100 which makes them a good value for what they are capable of doing.  I am in no way discouraging anyone from purchasing  A-Maze-N products, but instead encouraging the broadening of your smoking arsenal. All smokers should consider having an A-Maze-N product included in their smoking arsenal.

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Currently, there are two models available on the net priced between $ 40 and $100 which makes them a good value for what they are capable of doing.  I am in no way discouraging anyone from purchasing  A-Maze-N products, but instead encouraging the broadening of your smoking arsenal. All smokers should consider having an A-Maze-N product included in their smoking arsenal.
> 
> Tom


Yep nothing like more toys!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Wife may say different thou LOL - 
I have both amps and ampts  and love them!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2015)

If I get any more smoke generators, I will be living in the MES 30 on the back porch...    BUT, it's good to know what options are available...  Like smokers, everyone's needs are different....    

Smoke 'em if you've got 'em...     


Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> If I get any more smoke generators, I will be living in the MES 30 on the back porch... BUT, it's good to know what options are available... Like smokers, everyone's needs are different....
> 
> Smoke 'em if you've got 'em...
> 
> ...


I know what you mean.  Just yesterday I heard, don't you have enough thermometers?

The nice thing about these little things is that they can do what other generators simply cannot. My handheld smoke generator is the most versatile unit I have.  Plainly put with this unit, if it can be consumed, it can be smoked, indoors. You name it, a layer of smoke can be applied in mere minutes. It is primarily for cold smoking, of course, and it cannot replace the deep penetration that longer hot or cold smoking creates, but it can give a good smoke flavor and aroma to anything. 

For example, It's freezing outside and you are sitting on ice one mile off shore trying to charm a fish up through a small hole.  Chilled, you begin to get hungry and think of the soup you brought with you that your wife had heated earlier.  You pour yourself a cup and the aroma hit's you, it's smoked.  She had added a shot of smoke while warming it  knowing it would put a smile on your face.  You think, that in itself was worth the price.

Ho Ho Ho, Santa's coming.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> If I get any more smoke generators, I will be living in the MES 30 on the back porch...    BUT, it's good to know what options are available...  Like smokers, everyone's needs are different....
> 
> Smoke 'em if you've got 'em...
> 
> ...



I'd be in the same boat if I buy anymore smokers, or equipment! I think the GOSM has a bit more square footage than the MES though!


----------



## cmayna (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm already running out of space, but there's always room for more jello


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

cmayna said:


> I'm already running out of space, but there's always room for more jello.​


Humm,  Thanks for the idea cmayna,  Smoked Jello Shots.

Happy New Year.

T


----------



## driedstick (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Humm,  Thanks for the idea cmayna,  Smoked Jello Shots.
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> T


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2015)

You know, when someone linked that hikers little fold up smoker the other day, I thought at first it was an auxillary smoker, It had that little TP top on ot and would have been perfect to hook a hose or vent like to and send the smoke to a smoker/pit/enclosure. 

But currently I am still enamored with both the Amps 5x8, and the MES coldsmoker. Both you could just stick to a cardboard box and smoke. I always laughed and thought about using an MES box (The container it comes in) and hooking up one or the other aux. smoker to it and then come here and complain about not getting good temperatures.

LOL

Then furnish a picture when someone asked cause they can't understand whats wrong.....LOL


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> You know, when someone linked that hikers little fold up smoker the other day, I thought at first it was an auxillary smoker, It had that little TP top on ot and would have been perfect to hook a hose or vent like to and send the smoke to a smoker/pit/enclosure.
> 
> But currently I am still enamored with both the Amps 5x8, and the MES coldsmoker. Both you could just stick to a cardboard box and smoke. I always laughed and thought about using an MES box (The container it comes in) and hooking up one or the other aux. smoker to it and then come here and complain about not getting good temperatures.
> 
> ...


So many things to smoke and so little time.

Wonder how your Jambalaya would be if you smoked the water used in it, or added smoke to the whole pot of gumbo.  Think it might taste like it was cooked over a open wood fire?

T


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> So many things to smoke and so little time.
> 
> Wonder how your Jambalaya would be if you smoked the water used in it, or added smoke to the whole pot of gumbo.  Think it might taste like it was cooked over a open wood fire?
> 
> T



Dangit, Mr T.  Now you got me thinking.  Could you smoke the chicken before you use it in the gumbo?  Or maybe the rice?  Has anyone ever tried to cold smoke rice before adding it to your bowl of gumbo?  Now I am gonna have to make another pot of gumbo....purely for experimental purposes of course.

Smoke it up.
William


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Dangit, Mr T. Now you got me thinking. Could you smoke the chicken before you use it in the gumbo? Or maybe the rice? Has anyone ever tried to cold smoke rice before adding it to your bowl of gumbo? Now I am gonna have to make another pot of gumbo....purely for experimental purposes of course.
> 
> Smoke it up.
> William


I have never made gumbo, I let the neighbor do that.  I would like to try it though if I could get the proper guidance. (hint) 

You can easily smoke pulled or parted chicken buy placing it an a container with a tight lid or cling wrap, fill it with smoke then let it rest.  ​As far as rice, I have smoked it simply by adding a shot of smoke to the cooker before service.

Hope this helps. Have fun, there are no limits.

T


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I have never made gumbo, I let the neighbor do that.  I would like to try it though if I could get the proper guidance. (hint)
> 
> You can easily smoke pulled or parted chicken buy placing it an a container with a tight lid or cling wrap, fill it with smoke then let it rest.  ​As far as rice, I have smoked it simply by adding a shot of smoke to the cooker before service.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to the last pot of gumbo I made. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237121/cooler-weather-gumbo#post_1481355


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2015)

I have been making smoked gumbo's since tasting my Mom's, as wee little kid. Our Christmas eve meal is always smoked turkey gumbo before the bonfires on the levee . Its made from the left over thanksgiving.

And historically jambalaya is cooked outside over wood.

Jambalaya pots?













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 7, 2015






Those two are twenty-fives on legs, most use 30's.

Heres the little one that I get teased about.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 7, 2015






So smoke is really not too new........


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

Foam,

I would think that gumbo would have originally been cooked over an open fire and that is the taste I would want to duplicate rather that one cooked without smoke in a kitchen.

Hopefully, I could use you as a crutch on that journey.

T


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2015)

Lets face it nearly everything started on a fire. Some meals just didn't take much of that smokey goodness.Wet and damp foods just don't absorb that much smoke.Well you know that, but unless you use smoked foods to produce the finished product.

I have been saving turkey cooking down Thanksgiving turkey leftovers most of my life. AND now at a dollar a pound, if I could just find them in the grocer's more often (I did put two in the freezer).

That beautiful broth I cleared and reduced off that turkey last week I made soup with today. Turkey veggie. All that apple smoke OMG! what a great tasting .....I hate to call it a broth, it has much too much gelatine to be a broth. I'll call it a comsumee. The soup its completely over the top. I decided to do soup instead of gumbo with it this time. 

So there is lots of smokey taste in the gumbo. And I am sure hamrhead would agree, all the best jambalaya's are cooked outside and in quantity. you should walk thru the rows of large pots at the Jambalaya festival, or the church benefits or the sports team's benefit, weddings receptions (if its not crawfish season), etc etc.....

Realize there are over 100 entrants usually, this is just the end four. You've got to make a good jambalaya if you expect to get your pot emptied. I think its now up to 7.50/plate for charity.













jambalaya.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Dec 7, 2015






Here's what the champions cook.













2011-Gonzales-Jambalaya-Festival.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Dec 7, 2015






It gets a little smoke flavor, but not too much, you have to cover it to cook the rice.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Here is a link to the last pot of gumbo I made. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237121/cooler-weather-gumbo#post_1481355


Thank you for the helpful link.  Will be getting back with you when I'm ready.

Now to get this thread back on track.

T


----------



## dls1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The nice thing about these little things is that they can do what other generators simply cannot. My handheld smoke generator is the most versatile unit I have.  Plainly put with this unit, if it can be consumed, it can be smoked, indoors. You name it, a layer of smoke can be applied in mere minutes. It is primarily for cold smoking, of course, and it cannot replace the deep penetration that longer hot or cold smoking creates, but it can give a good smoke flavor and aroma to anything.
> 
> I'm in 100% agreement with you Tom. I don't know which handheld units you're referring to, but I've had the Smoking Gun from PolyScience for around 3 years, and it's frequently in use . Primarily for items where it wouldn't be practical to start up either the hot or cold smoker.
> 
> ...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 9, 2015)

dls1 said:


>


Dls1,, do you have a pic of the smoking gun?? would like to see it,, sounds interesting,,, I could see it on some hard boiled eggs in the morning before work,, or some tiny shrimp to go into a salad with the eggs YUMMMMMMM

Thanks, 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 9, 2015)

dls1

Well now let's figure the operational cost of smoking those oysters.

Cost of a zip bag + @ 1/5th of a gram per load. The cost of 3/5ths of one gram of dust if you reloaded each time, which I doubt.   Hope you didn't break the bank.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## dls1 (Dec 9, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dls1,, do you have a pic of the smoking gun?? would like to see it,, sounds interesting,,, I could see it on some hard boiled eggs in the morning before work,, or some tiny shrimp to go into a salad with the eggs YUMMMMMMM
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DS


DS - Tried to upload a pic, but had a problem. Just do a search for The Smoking Gun by PolyScience. You'll find it easily.

D


----------



## dls1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> dls1
> 
> Well now let's figure the operational cost of smoking those oysters.
> 
> ...


T - It was close, but I had a little change left over from a dime. In the future, it would improve if I washed and saved the Ziploc bag for later use.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 9, 2015)

dls1 said:


> T - It was close, but I had a little change left over from a dime. In the future, it would improve if I washed and saved the Ziploc bag for later use.


LOL dls but, seriously what is your valued opinion of the hand held smoke generators knowing they cannot duplicate the abilities of the long burning smoke generators?


----------



## dls1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> LOL dls but, seriously what is your valued opinion of the hand held smoke generators knowing they cannot duplicate the abilities of the long burning smoke generators?


T - Hand held smokers such as The Smoking Gun were never intended to duplicate, mimic, or replace long burning smoke generators, hot or cold. They're simply an alternative to traditional smokers and are used to quickly add flavor and aroma to whatever you may be preparing, food or drink. The gun gently infuses a measured amount of natural, cool smoke to whatever is being prepared to enhance flavors. It does not cook or preserve foods, or change their textures or temperatures. A subtle or pronounced smoke flavor can be added prior to cooking, after cooking, or to items that aren’t cooked at all.

The obvious combustible is wood chips of any variety that one might prefer. Beyond that, one could use tea leaves, herbs, spices, etc. Aside from the items mentioned up thread that I’ve used the gun for, and off the top of my head, some of the less common items that I’ve used the gun for in the past are,

- Cubed varieties of meat to be used for stews, chili, etc. with wood chips

- Trout roe with wood chips

- Homemade sausage (prior to stuffing) with wood chips

- Sauces and marinades with wood chips or a variety of spice or herb flavors

- Sea salt with wood chips or a variety of spice or herb flavors

- Softened butter with dried crushed herbs such as basil, thyme, and rosemary

- Salmon fillets with dried and crushed fennel fronds

- Pistachios with Ras el Hanout, a Moroccan spice blend

- Vodka with cooked, cooled, and crumbled smoked bacon

- Bourbon with the crumbled tobacco of a quality cigar

The reality is that the uses for the gun are limited only by ones imagination. For any item that would benefit by the quick, easy and effective application or infusion of smoke flavoring, be it from wood or otherwise, the gun, in my opinion, is the best tool for the job.


----------



## link (Dec 10, 2015)

I was watching a show yesterday and the guy used a handheld smoke generator to make a smoked Manhattan. I looked really good.


----------

